# How to measure your bump ..........



## HappyBump75

Does anybody know how to measure your bump like the midwife does? 

I know they only use a measuring tape so wa hoping i could start doing this at home to keep an eye on my size as at my last app i measuring a week and half behind! :shrug: 

Can someone tell me if it is possible to measure yourself and if so where does it go from and to?:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


Many thanks :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Vici

It is possible but you need to know what you're feeling for. Its from the top of your pubic bone to the top of your uterus :)


----------



## frippy

It is possible you measure from your symphysis pubis (bony bit at front of pelvis) to the top of the fundus (top of bump). It is important to remember that it is just an estimate and no two people are likely to get the same result on the same bump so don't worry if you get your measurements different from your MW. 

https://www.gestation.net/fetal_growth/fhm.htm has some pics on doing it! 
I measured my bump, got my DH to do it (he is a doctor so in theory knows how to) and my MW did it and there was 6 cm difference between the spread of the readings!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

It shows you how to do it in my notes.


----------



## florabean1981

I actually got my MW to show me how to do it. She got a little felt tip & drew a line where the top of my pubic bone is, then another one where the top of my fundus is, used my hands to show me what I'm feeling for etc. She was really sweet & helpful about it. At my last check-up (35+3 weeks with her) we both measured me at 34cm so I was impressed that we both got the same, lol. My doctor never even bother to measure me, but I have done so today out of interest, and I'm 37+4 weeks, measuring 35cm. I guess I'll wait n see what my MW masures me at when I see her at 38+5 wks at the end of this month!


----------

